
IBM creates world’s first artificial phase-change neurons - dharma1
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/ibm-phase-change-neurons/
======
dharma1
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXeO8Kzz3bo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXeO8Kzz3bo)

